# Enough with the fighting Rebels SC



## Another Red Card (Oct 6, 2019)

WOW 

Is Rebels SC developing soccer players or houligans?   Heard about another fight they got into in at an ECNL game this past weekend, cops had to come and clear the parents, girls taken to the ER.  SOunds like the second or third incident this season with the same team.  Heard there Discovery team is the same way.  Wonder if the club is going to address it or fix the issue? I know at the older ages that girls and guys play hard but it sounds like if you challenge a girl you get the beat down by the whole team and the parents.  Sure that looks good to college coaches

How many incidents does it take to get the boot from ECNL or SCDSL?

I bet they have more Red Cards than goals looking at there teams records

Cant we all just get along and play some soccer, no body wants to have to take their kid to the ER or watch dad get put in cuffs in the parking lot.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 6, 2019)

We played the Rebels ECNL 05 team this past weekend and had no problems at all. The game was pretty intense but nothing out of the ordinary. 2 yellow cards issued in the 2nd half to a player on each team (different incidents), again nothing too crazy. Parents were pretty cool also. I spoke to a couple of Rebel parents on the sidelines while walking around taking pictures and they were nice. We played against them a few times in the past when both teams were in Coast Soccer and in tournaments and again, nothing but good, hard fought games.


----------



## Fact (Oct 6, 2019)

Another Red Card said:


> WOW
> 
> Is Rebels SC developing soccer players or houligans?   Heard about another fight they got into in at an ECNL game this past weekend, cops had to come and clear the parents, girls taken to the ER.  SOunds like the second or third incident this season with the same team.  Heard there Discovery team is the same way.  Wonder if the club is going to address it or fix the issue? I know at the older ages that girls and guys play hard but it sounds like if you challenge a girl you get the beat down by the whole team and the parents.  Sure that looks good to college coaches
> 
> ...


When I was reading your post I was sure that you were talking about teen boys or parents. But girls, wow!  What age may I ask?  I’ve seen out of hand Rebel’s parents and coaches as well as teen boys. I’ve only experienced trash mouths from the girls although that was even at a young age and their parents did not care. Hate to generalize but seem like a pattern.


----------



## Buckyballer (Oct 9, 2019)

The G04 RL game had a total of 4 red cards posted to the box score game played on 10/5 (on the ECNL website). This is the one I heard of but I also heard there were others before this.  I don't know if this is limited to the RL teams or if the ECNL teams are having similar issues.  They are a new club in ECNL and they are having an adjustment year - they have 7 wins as a club versus 22 losses - so maybe their frustrations are coming thru? Hopefully they will get back to just playing soccer soon.


----------



## Justus (Oct 9, 2019)

Buckyballer said:


> The G04 RL game had a total of 4 red cards posted to the box score game played on 10/5 (on the ECNL website). This is the one I heard of but I also heard there were others before this.  I don't know if this is limited to the RL teams or if the ECNL teams are having similar issues.  They are a new club in ECNL and they are having an adjustment year - they have 7 wins as a club versus 22 losses - so maybe their frustrations are coming thru? Hopefully they will get back to just playing soccer soon.


Yes, they play possession but probably got pissed off because of the losing. Losing sucks for any athlete.   My dd picked up a Yellow against them for standing up for her rights.  The field down there in SD was tough to play on too.  Gots to do better for ECNL reputation IMHO.  Thanks for the heads up too


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 10, 2019)

Buckyballer said:


> The G04 RL game had a total of 4 red cards posted to the box score game played on 10/5 (on the ECNL website). This is the one I heard of but I also heard there were others before this.  I don't know if this is limited to the RL teams or if the ECNL teams are having similar issues.  They are a new club in ECNL and they are having an adjustment year - they have 7 wins as a club versus 22 losses - so maybe their frustrations are coming thru? Hopefully they will get back to just playing soccer soon.


I looked on the ECNL site but did not see any cards;  I could be looking at the wrong place thou??

I hate to jump on a club but I feel this thread is well deserved by the Rebels, although I do know that I am just venting and nothing will be done.  I also know that some 04 girls have come and gone (some bad seeds to Albion) but the core make up of the team seems to be the same.  I always make a point of filming every game against the 04s because I am fearful of dirty players.  And if it was not for their dirty players, I am sure my daughters would have liked to have tried out there, especially now with ECNL but would not consider it due to the poor attitude they have witnessed. When a club is being considered for DA or ECNL, there should be an open comment period and I think experienced ref's opinions should be asked for.  Rebels have alienated a lot of families with their behavior that could have otherwise made their ECNL teams much better from the start.

My daughters have played the 03 and 04 teams ( and before the age split as well) numerous times over the years.  Even at Ulittles, the parents and players would swear at the other team.  When Gabe took over the 04 team, most of our team knew Gabe and complained after the game to him about parents and players swearing at them.  Gabe is a good guy and had our players pick out the parents and players.  Too bad Gabe was not with this team long enough to instill good sportsmanship.

Then when my daughter was on a Presidio all start team (no jokes please) the 04 Rebel's goalie's dad took the email list and started to email parents about Rebels tryouts.  Interestingly, he used a new email address to cut and paste the emails onto in the hopes of not being traced.  When I asked for a second time to be removed from his list, he got heated with me, saying that he "did not owe me anything" whatever that means.  I asked for his name but he refused.  I asked Ryan, Brian and Abel about it and they denied knowing anything.  (the only reason I cared was because the guy got super mad when I asked for a second time to be removed and so I wanted to know what type of nutcase I was dealing with because I knew we would be playing them again).  When I was able to find out that the person that was angrily emailing me was named Dominic, I asked Lewis if he had any parents on his team with that name.  He denied it even though Dominic's daughter had been with the team for years.  Anyways after I called him out, the angry emails stopped from all accounts he used, but not before another page full of ranting.

Then a year or 2 later, a mom told me that she was really upset because the goalie's dad, (Dominic) who keeps an Instagram account for his daughter (or at least she thinks so because a lot of the posts are done during the school day and the language used is not typical for kids) posted a video of her daughter where she pushes a Rebel's player and wrote is this a dirty player?  Looking at the video one girl was running full speed and the Rebels player stopped in front of her so the girl put out 1 hand to prevent colliding.  That started nasty comments back and forth on Instagram.  The parent called Rebels (I think Lewis) and asked them to remove the post but of course they did not care.  I know that they cannot make the girl (or her dad) remove the post, but if it upset this parent enough to call, they should have showed some class, good will, sportsmanship etc. and at least spoke to the girl about how her posting could impact her college chances. That would probably have been enough to get her to realize that it should be removed.

As a reliable source, @Surfref has been on this site describing horrendous behavior between two Rebels coaches, and bad behavior by parents and players.

What has been described on this thread starts with the DOC and coach.  While I don't expect my kids coach to teach them sportsmanship, I do expect them to enforce it and lead by example.  Unfortunately bad sportsmanship permeates the club.  Sorry to hear that it resulted in physical harm, but I am not surprised.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 10, 2019)

Two summers ago at the Rebels tournament was an absolute S-show by Rebels parents and coaches which included two Rebels coaches getting into a fight on the sideline during a game and in another game a Rebels parent stepped on the field during play to push a player.  In the past year I have had only one problem with a mouthy Rebels mom that the coach told to be quiet and when she continued to yell the coach made her leave.  I took a look at the Presidio/SDDA site and the Rebels teams have 71 Yellow cards and 4 Red cards.  Two Red cards and 6 Yellow cards went to head coaches with one coach getting 2 Yellows.  They are not as bad as Atlante with 123 Yellows and 8 Reds, SD Real Madrid 80 Yellows and 10 Reds, Chula Vista FC 35 Yellows and 8 Reds or Hotspurs 43 Yellows and 7 Reds. All of these clubs have numerous coaches that have received Yellow and Red cards.  The coach sets the tone for the players.  From my experience if a coach does their job and just coaches without yelling at the referees, then usually the players are well behaved.  Coaches should set a good example.

I have never had a problem with the Rebels DOCs and think they are all good coaches and have always been professional.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 10, 2019)

So that no one gets all butthurt because they think I made up the number of Yellow and Red card totals for their club, it is easily found on the Presidio/SDDA website.  Just select (click on) either the Yellow or Red card number for a club and it will bring up a list of who got the cards. 
https://2019leaguepages1.affinitysoccer.com/Tour/public/info/club_summary.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=C58B3C03-D226-4B14-B65B-EF04A4B7488F


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
Vs this..
The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 10, 2019)

Another Red Card said:


> WOW
> 
> Is Rebels SC developing soccer players or houligans?   Heard about another fight they got into in at an ECNL game this past weekend, cops had to come and clear the parents, girls taken to the ER.  SOunds like the second or third incident this season with the same team.





FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
> I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
> Vs this..
> The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


It is all inexcusable bad behavior and pointing the finger at other clubs to deflect attention from your club’s behavior is sad. 

But if want to nit pick, at least the Surf Slammer’s fight was between adults. The original post in this thread mentioned repeat bad behavior by the same team and GIRLS SENT TO THE ER!!!!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> It is all inexcusable bad behavior and pointing the finger at other clubs to deflect attention from your club’s behavior is sad.
> 
> But if want to nit pick, at least the Surf Slammer’s fight was between adults. The original post in this thread mentioned repeat bad behavior by the same team and GIRLS SENT TO THE ER!!!!


I guess kicking a old man in his 70’s in his head while his granddaughter who was playing in that game was yelling at the surf parents to stop is ok as well.
And for the record my daughter coach was sucker punched by a surf parent when these thugs started bring the fight towards my daughters team and he stopped them.
None the less I also hear a parent from the incident you made a thread about was arrested for taking a swing at a Rebels girl who’s 15 years of age.
But I guess you forgot to post that..


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

RedCard said:


> We played the Rebels ECNL 05 team this past weekend and had no problems at all. The game was pretty intense but nothing out of the ordinary. 2 yellow cards issued in the 2nd half to a player on each team (different incidents), again nothing too crazy. Parents were pretty cool also. I spoke to a couple of Rebel parents on the sidelines while walking around taking pictures and they were nice. We played against them a few times in the past when both teams were in Coast Soccer and in tournaments and again, nothing but good, hard fought games.


Tough lost for us but you guys have some really good ballers on your team


----------



## Justus (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
> I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
> Vs this..
> The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


That's insane bro.....  What fight/battle of parents are we witnessing here, when and where did this take place?  Gnarly soccer parents duking it out for the kiddos to watch and observe.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I guess kicking a old man in his 70’s in his head is ok as well.
> And for the record my daughter coach was sucker punched by a surf parent when these thugs started bring the fight towards my daughters team and he stopped them.
> None the less I also hear a parent from the other team was arrested for taking a swing at Rebels girl
> But I guess you forgot to post that


Obviously you have me confused with someone at Surf. My kids don’t play there and I don’t have any information other than what is on this thread and my personal experiences with the 03 and 04 Rebels teams.

And like I said it is ALL bad behavior and inexcusable!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Obviously you have me confused with someone at Surf. My kids don’t play there and I don’t have any information other than what is on this thread and my personal experiences with the 03 and 04 Rebels teams.
> 
> And like I said it is ALL bad behavior and inexcusable!


And yet you made a thread about the Rebels 
It’s very unfortunate with happened last week
I’ve talked to a few parents from that Rebels 04 team  that the incident happened with.
There’s always 2 sides to a story and you’re put a lot of sauce on your story


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Justus said:


> That's insane bro.....  What fight/battle of parents are we witnessing here, when and where did this take place?  Gnarly soccer parents duking it out for the kiddos to watch and observe.


This happened earlier this year..
It was at national cup and both teams where 05’s.
Surf vs slammers


----------



## Justus (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> And yet you made a thread about the Rebels
> It’s very unfortunate with happened last week
> I’ve talked to a few parents from that Rebels 04 team  that the incident happened with.
> There’s always 2 sides to a story and you’re put a lot of sauce on your story


Just to be clear @FernandoFromNationalCity , the 04 parents weren't in that disturbing fight I just watched?  Just a couple Red cards is the big complaint?  If that's the case, that can happen in soccer so what we have here is another "Big Hat No Cattle" Rebels fighting parents?   We played you guys and the parents were all cool to us that day.  Some players on both sides got a little chippie is all I saw....


----------



## Poconos (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
> I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
> Vs this..
> The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


highly pathetic


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Justus said:


> Just to be clear @FernandoFromNationalCity , the 04 parents weren't in that disturbing fight I just watched?  Just a couple Red cards is the big complaint?  If that's the case, that can happen in soccer so what we have here is another "Big Hat No Cattle" Rebels fighting parents?   We played you guys and the parents were all cool to us that day.  Some players on both sides got a little chippie is all I saw....


Yes this fight i posted was among 2 of the biggest clubs in California and nothing was said!!

But let a incident happen with a south San Diego club who with a lot of hard work from the club doc’s and teams was able to obtain ecnl status and certain people want their heads chopped off..


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Justus said:


> Just to be clear @FernandoFromNationalCity , the 04 parents weren't in that disturbing fight I just watched?  Just a couple Red cards is the big complaint?  If that's the case, that can happen in soccer so what we have here is another "Big Hat No Cattle" Rebels fighting parents?   We played you guys and the parents were all cool to us that day.  Some players on both sides got a little chippie is all I saw....


But that’s soccer on any level.. and that’s why my daughters Rebels team always shakes the opposing teams hands after every game..


----------



## Justus (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Yes this fight i posted was among 2 of the biggest clubs in California and nothing was said!!
> 
> But let a incident happen with a south San Diego club who with a lot of hard work from the club doc’s and teams was able to obtain ecnl status and certain people want their heads chopped off..


Well, I bet someone around the corner knows that DPL is not up to par and would like to smash your dumb club to pieces.  I have nothing but praise for what I saw except the HS Turf field but we have bad ones in OC too   Good luck done there and tell the Docs to stay strong and don't sell out...…..


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> And yet you made a thread about the Rebels
> It’s very unfortunate with happened last week
> I’ve talked to a few parents from that Rebels 04 team  that the incident happened with.
> There’s always 2 sides to a story and you’re put a lot of sauce on your story


Excuse me but I did not start this thread and until you just mentioned it I did not know it was the 04 team.  I was just sharing my personal experiences with the 03 and 04 teams.  

Now that I looked at the roster and see that they have new players from Matrix I can share a video where they started an argument at a field that looked like it could have come to blows and when they saw me taping it a guy in a coaches outfit hit my phone out of my hand.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 10, 2019)

Nastiest teams I have seen on the girls side were Rebels and (any team from) Bakersfield.  Same age group(s) as mentioned above.  And it wasn't one of the Rebels first teams (they seemed fine).


----------



## RedCard (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Tough lost for us but you guys have some really good ballers on your team


It was a pretty good back and forth game. Your girls never gave up and came back to make it a close game. We've been on the other side of those close games as our 1st 2 ECNL games were 0-1 and 1-2 losses (to Arsenal on a PK and then Las Vegas Heat on a tight game). Good luck the rest of the season and see you in game 2 in the back half of the season.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 10, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
> I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
> Vs this..
> The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


Was this the 1st weekend during pool play????


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 11, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> And yet you made a thread about the Rebels
> It’s very unfortunate with happened last week
> I’ve talked to a few parents from that Rebels 04 team  that the incident happened with.
> There’s always 2 sides to a story and you’re put a lot of sauce on your story


So was it the ECNL or ECRL team? Confused. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> So was it the ECNL or ECRL team? Confused. Hope everyone is okay


The person who made this thread is talking about a incident that happened with a ECRL game that happened last weekend.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Was this the 1st weekend during pool play????


Yes... crazy to think that both teams continued thru the tournament as well after this incident that I recorded


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

RedCard said:


> It was a pretty good back and forth game. Your girls never gave up and came back to make it a close game. We've been on the other side of those close games as our 1st 2 ECNL games were 0-1 and 1-2 losses (to Arsenal on a PK and then Las Vegas Heat on a tight game). Good luck the rest of the season and see you in game 2 in the back half of the season.


Definitely a good game.. good luck to your kids team for the rest the season as well


----------



## Fact (Oct 11, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> The person who made this thread is talking about a incident that happened with a ECRL game that happened last weekend.


Would you care to elaborate?  He said girls went to the ER. Was that due to a fight or incidents on the field and if incidents on the field just exuberant play that got out of hand or intentionally trying to hurt another player.

The picture painted by the OP is pretty bad for the Rebels girls, if you have the other side of the story it would be nice to know all the facts.


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2019)

Fact said:


> Would you care to elaborate?  He said girls went to the ER. Was that due to a fight or incidents on the field and if incidents on the field just exuberant play that got out of hand or intentionally trying to hurt another player.
> 
> The picture painted by the OP is pretty bad for the Rebels girls, if you have the other side of the story it would be nice to know all the facts.


Facts are important


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Oct 11, 2019)

Heard the girl who went to the ER had a broken nose due to the being thrown to ground and was cleated in the face by one of the girls on Rebels who was Red Carded.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 11, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard the girl who went to the ER had a broken nose due to the being thrown to ground and was cleated in the face by one of the girls on Rebels who was Red Carded.


Wow that is terrible.. Hope suspensions are in order if this is in fact true


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard the girl who went to the ER had a broken nose due to the being thrown to ground and was cleated in the face by one of the girls on Rebels who was Red Carded.


Hearing something doesn't always make it true.  First, having a name "Rebels" for a team might not be good in this current environment in SD so I would speak to the Doc and marketing guy and change the name asap FWIW.  However, I've watched so many girls soccer games the last 9 years and I can honestly say I've never seen or heard for that matter, a girl player throwing another girl player to the ground and then put a cleat to the face to make sure her nose is broken and to learn a lesson.  Sounds fishy...."Those Rebels Teams from East SD play dirty, red cards and throw girls to the ground and finish them off with a kick to the face....."  I'm not buying it like I did the TCs two years ago


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Oct 11, 2019)

Justus said:


> Hearing something doesn't always make it true.  First, having a name "Rebels" for a team might not be good in this current environment in SD so I would speak to the Doc and marketing guy and change the name asap FWIW.  However, I've watched so many girls soccer games the last 9 years and I can honestly say I've never seen or heard for that matter, a girl player throwing another girl player to the ground and then put a cleat to the face to make sure her nose is broken and to learn a lesson.  Sounds fishy...."Those Rebels Teams from East SD play dirty, red cards and throw girls to the ground and finish them off with a kick to the face....."  I'm not buying it like I did the TCs two years ago


"Time to change the name of Team"


----------



## timbuck (Oct 11, 2019)

Do rebels rebel?
Do slammers slam?
Do strikers strike?
Does Surf surf?
Do Pateadores pat?
Do Blues blew?
Do Legends.... well that's a different story.  They seem to have a bit of a rep for being a bit physical also.

Bring back the Purple Unicorns and Pink Ponies!!!


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> "Time to change the name of Team"View attachment 5484


That doesn't look good.  I've seen a video of parents fighting and now this all in one week.  Not good


----------



## outside! (Oct 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> So that no one gets all butthurt because they think I made up the number of Yellow and Red card totals for their club, it is easily found on the Presidio/SDDA website.  Just select (click on) either the Yellow or Red card number for a club and it will bring up a list of who got the cards.
> https://2019leaguepages1.affinitysoccer.com/Tour/public/info/club_summary.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=C58B3C03-D226-4B14-B65B-EF04A4B7488F


Thanks Surfref. I went to the sight and thought it would be interesting to see which club had the most yellow cards and red cards per game. So I ran the numbers and decided a better way to look at it was which club had the highest number of yellow cards per game and a high total number of red cards. Here is a screenshot of the top 25. Note that Rebels is not in the top 25. Atlante with 0.416 yellow cards per game and 8 total red cards and San Diego Real Madrid Elite with 0.342 YC/game and 10 total red cards look to be the worst offenders to me. Both clubs have over 200 games each. Nomads being in the top spot was kind of a surprise, partly because I am surprised they are still around.







Edit, I can't seem to get the insert image thing to work. The forum software is not very good at this.


​


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Do rebels rebel?
> Do slammers slam?
> Do strikers strike?
> Does Surf surf?
> ...


Do Legends become Legends....?  I tried Mr Buck, but very physical teams let me tell you.  Better bring it against any of their 500 teams.  
I wouldn't blame one Rebel team or player for all of ECNL teams behavior either but this has to stop now or else!!!!!
Soccer is physical but not hockey fights between players.  Having  parents going WWE on the ground in front of their DDs and in front of the goal of all places is insane.  For goodness sakes parents, get a hold of yourselves for the sake of the kiddos.  Is all this taking place is San Diego too?  OC Parents, whatever league or team you represent, please keep it real on the sidelines.  I'm only working on not yelling at the refs this year.  I'm trying hard and my wife see's major improvements   I never tell my kid what to do or yell at other players to run faster.  Just sitting in a chair watching and cheering on our team to WIN!!!!!


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> "Time to change the name of Team"View attachment 5484


Wait this is not from the Rebel’s game is it?


----------



## Poconos (Oct 11, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Do rebels rebel?
> Do slammers slam?
> Do strikers strike?
> Does Surf surf?
> ...


then we'll hear about the player who was stabbed with a unicorn's horn


----------



## outside! (Oct 11, 2019)

Poconos said:


> then we'll hear about the player who was stabbed with a unicorn's horn


Or got pink pony poop on them.


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 11, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I’ve been with the Rebels for the last 4 years and never ever had any type incident with parents getting out hand like this tho..
> I’ll take a red card or yellow from a ref any day..
> Vs this..
> The good ole boys from surf and slammers and I see nooooo topics about this type of behavior..


How sad for the players.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Wait this is not from the Rebel’s game is it?


@PruritusAniFC sorry on my phone it looked like the uniform was royal blue not navy but I can see it clearly on my computer.   Wishing a speedy recovery to your player.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> @PruritusAniFC sorry on my phone it looked like the uniform was royal blue not navy but I can see it clearly on my computer.   Wishing a speedy recovery to your player.


This can’t be from that game is it? How terrible...


----------



## Surfref (Oct 11, 2019)

outside! said:


> Thanks Surfref. I went to the sight and thought it would be interesting to see which club had the most yellow cards and red cards per game. So I ran the numbers and decided a better way to look at it was which club had the highest number of yellow cards per game and a high total number of red cards. Here is a screenshot of the top 25. Note that Rebels is not in the top 25. Atlante with 0.416 yellow cards per game and 8 total red cards and San Diego Real Madrid Elite with 0.342 YC/game and 10 total red cards look to be the worst offenders to me. Both clubs have over 200 games each. Nomads being in the top spot was kind of a surprise, partly because I am surprised they are still around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The situation with Rebels is Not the number of Red cards, but the coaches have as many as the players and there are a good number that have Yellows.  I think a bigger indicator of crazy yelling coaches is the number of coaches that have received a Yellow card.  I gave my first two Yellow cards to coaches last weekend.  One because he kept yelling at me and the 14 year-old referee that was on his sideline.  The other one was a little out of the ordinary.  I had the parents yelling at me and the ARs almost from the kickoff.  At 5 minutes into the game I loudly (so the parents could hear) asked the coach to please have his spectators be quite and just cheer.  The coach said “No, you missed that pushing foul and that was not offsides.”  I immediately showed the coach a Yellow card and said loudly but in a very calm and professional tone, “Please do not make me come back and give you a second Yellow.  Thank you for managing your spectators, I really appreciate the help.”  I had no further problems with that coach.  Most coaches are smart enough or can control their emotions enough to avoid that second Yellow card.  IMHO, a coach that gets kicked out for two Yellow cards is just an idiot and has no control of their emotions.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 11, 2019)

Justus said:


> Do Legends become Legends....?  I tried Mr Buck, but very physical teams let me tell you.  Better bring it against any of their 500 teams.
> I wouldn't blame one Rebel team or player for all of ECNL teams behavior either but this has to stop now or else!!!!!
> Soccer is physical but not hockey fights between players.  Having  parents going WWE on the ground in front of their DDs and in front of the goal of all places is insane.  For goodness sakes parents, get a hold of yourselves for the sake of the kiddos.  Is all this taking place is San Diego too?  OC Parents, whatever league or team you represent, please keep it real on the sidelines.  I'm only working on not yelling at the refs this year.  I'm trying hard and my wife see's major improvements   I never tell my kid what to do or yell at other players to run faster.  Just sitting in a chair watching and cheering on our team to WIN!!!!!


I worked with one of the San Diego Presidio/SDDA board members a few weeks ago.  They told me that spectator problems have been *drastically* reduced due to the new zero tolerance policy and having team on different sides of the field and spectators on the same side as their team and no spectators in the half where the ARs are running.  Maybe the other leagues need to adopt this policy.


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I worked with one of the San Diego Presidio/SDDA board members a few weeks ago.  They told me that spectator problems have been *drastically* reduced due to the new zero tolerance policy and having team on different sides of the field and spectators on the same side as their team and no spectators in the half where the ARs are running.  Maybe the other leagues need to adopt this policy.


I think Refs are way under paid too.  Raises are due big time.  Best ref is when they give me one stern warning and I change quickly.  Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I worked with one of the San Diego Presidio/SDDA board members a few weeks ago.  They told me that spectator problems have been *drastically* reduced due to the new zero tolerance policy and having team on different sides of the field and spectators on the same side as their team and no spectators in the half where the ARs are running.  Maybe the other leagues need to adopt this policy.


This is a great rule, hope they continue to enforce it.

Coast has a rule that spectators sit on the same side as their team, but the refs have stated that they can only enforce it if it becomes a problem.  To me that is counterintuitive.  I thought the rule was to prevent problems.


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 11, 2019)

Another Red Card said:


> WOW
> 
> Is Rebels SC developing soccer players or houligans?   Heard about another fight they got into in at an ECNL game this past weekend, cops had to come and clear the parents, girls taken to the ER.  SOunds like the second or third incident this season with the same team.  Heard there Discovery team is the same way.  Wonder if the club is going to address it or fix the issue? I know at the older ages that girls and guys play hard but it sounds like if you challenge a girl you get the beat down by the whole team and the parents.  Sure that looks good to college coaches
> 
> ...



Just to clear the air here.  Yes it was Rebels ECRL team.  Mostly made up of second team and third team players, most of which came from other clubs to form this team.   If you were actually at the game like I was you would have seen a girl from Blues blindside a Rebels player from behind with a punch to the head.  Let’s not even start to talk about their goalie that came out of her net and started throwing random blows.   After the dust settled a Blues parent was arrested for hitting the ref and apparently a player....   But yes, having a forum like this dominated by OC parents allows you to paint the picture that you’re all angels.   Too much hearsay...Fact of the matter is, Rebels have many teams at all age levels and most of these issues come from the bottom.   Show me a first team from this club that got multiple red cards recently?   What you will see from their ECNL teams (first teams) is possession soccer taught the correct way.   There are too many people on this site with not enough to do apparently.


----------



## watfly (Oct 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I worked with one of the San Diego Presidio/SDDA board members a few weeks ago.  They told me that spectator problems have been *drastically* reduced due to the new zero tolerance policy and having team on different sides of the field and spectators on the same side as their team and no spectators in the half where the ARs are running.  Maybe the other leagues need to adopt this policy.


That seating situation is such a no brainer, I've been saying it for a few years.  I don't know why other leagues don't adopt it.  The other benefit is that parents don't coach their kids when they're within earshot of the coach.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

mykidisthebestlol said:


> Just to clear the air here.  Yes it was Rebels ECRL team.  Mostly made up of second team and third team players, most of which came from other clubs to form this team.   If you were actually at the game like I was you would have seen a girl from Blues blindside a Rebels player from behind with a punch to the head.  Let’s not even start to talk about their goalie that came out of her net and started throwing random blows.   After the dust settled a Blues parent was arrested for hitting the ref and apparently a player....   But yes, having a forum like this dominated by OC parents allows you to paint the picture that you’re all angels.   Too much hearsay...Fact of the matter is, Rebels have many teams at all age levels and most of these issues come from the bottom.   Show me a first team from this club that got multiple red cards recently?   What you will see from their ECNL teams (first teams) is possession soccer taught the correct way.   There are too many people on this site with not enough to do apparently.


Amen!


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> This is a great rule, hope they continue to enforce it.
> 
> Coast has a rule that spectators sit on the same side as their team, but the refs have stated that they can only enforce it if it becomes a problem.  To me that is counterintuitive.  I thought the rule was to prevent problems.


Most of our Coast games have been teams on one side and spectators on the other.  I think it just depends on the field.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

TangoCity said:


> Most of our Coast games have been teams on one side and spectators on the other.  I think it just depends on the field.


We played Downtown and despite them being the home team, at least 30 people for the other team, including the coaches family surrounded me.  They had everything but the horns and rattles and screamed in support when one of our players went down hard and kept saying good job and take her out. I draw the line when someone is encouraging harming another player.  So not to interrupt the game the ref was told at half and even after the game was stopped and the coach and players  came over and yelled at the parents, many still refused to leave.  No ramifications at all.

Why have a rule if it is not going to be enforced?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> We played Downtown and despite them being the home team, at least 30 people for the other team, including the coaches family surrounded me.  They had everything but the horns and rattles and screamed in support when one of our players went down hard and kept saying good job and take her out. I draw the line when someone is encouraging harming another player.  So not to interrupt the game the ref was told at half and even after the game was stopped and the coach and players  came over and yelled at the parents, many still refused to leave.  No ramifications at all.
> 
> Why have a rule if it is not going to be enforced?


Maybe you should just stay home.. all you do is complain.. Jesus


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

mykidisthebestlol said:


> Just to clear the air here.  Yes it was Rebels ECRL team.  Mostly made up of second team and third team players, most of which came from other clubs to form this team.   If you were actually at the game like I was you would have seen a girl from Blues blindside a Rebels player from behind with a punch to the head.  Let’s not even start to talk about their goalie that came out of her net and started throwing random blows.   After the dust settled a Blues parent was arrested for hitting the ref and apparently a player....   ...Fact of the matter is, Rebels have many teams at all age levels and most of these issues come from the bottom.   What you will see from their ECNL teams (first teams) is possession soccer taught the correct way. .


Fine then shame on both teams. Unless the violence was in self defense, which it does not appear to be the case, it is still inexcusable.  

And to say that most of these players came from other clubs and all the problems start at the “bottom” is so demeaning to lower level players.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Maybe you should just stay home.. all you do is complain.. Jesus


Typical trash talk that I expect from you.

Edit *typical ghetto trash talk


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

My kids play soccer for fun and when someone comes on this forum and thinks violence is justified because the other team did it too is pathetic.  The fact that you are posting on this site making excuses for breaking a girl’s nose is so wrong. If I were the DOC of the Rebels, I would make all of you remove your posts and attend classses to learn a little empathy.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Typical trash talk that I expect from you.
> 
> Edit *typical ghetto trash talk


And what’s makes my comment ghetto? Because people don’t agree with you? And why is your opinion better than mine?
I do have empathy but not for spoiled soccer parents like yourself


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 11, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> And what’s makes my comment ghetto? Because people don’t agree with you? And why is your opinion better than mine?
> I do have empathy but not for spoiled soccer parents like yourself


Opinions are one thing but you are trying to justify violence.  That is ghetto.  Goodnight.


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 11, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Fine then shame on both teams. Unless the violence was in self defense, which it does not appear to be the case, it is still inexcusable.
> 
> And to say that most of these players came from other clubs and all the problems start at the “bottom” is so demeaning to lower level players.


Unless you were there let’s not assume you have all the facts.  It  is acceptable to fight?  Absolutely not but I want a team that protects each other.   This situation was a girl that punched another from behind?!   Again it’s not acceptable but I just thought I’d clear the air, it’s  very easy on any forum to start painting your one side..  It’s also very clear you have some hatred for this club so let’s try to be objective here and not let your personal views start painting a picture you know nothing about cause you weren’t even there.

If my comment about lower level teams being a little chippy and rough is demeaning.... Well you’re not being realistic... Specially in the orders.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

mykidisthebestlol said:


> Unless you were there let’s not assume you have all the facts.  It  is acceptable to fight?  Absolutely not but I want a team that protects each other.
> 
> If my comment about lower level teams being a little chippy and rough is demeaning.... Well you’re not being realistic... Specially in the orders.


Protects vs being vigilantes is two different things. From the picture it looks like the girl was on the ground.  Why continue to hit her?

A few years back by dd’s we’re playing on a team against Matt Robertson’s Hotspurs.  Our goalie dove to get the ball and 3 Hotspurs started kicking her repeatedly.  My dd ran up, stood over the goalie and pushed the other girls away without hurting them.  She used just enough force for defense.  Can you say that happened in your case?

Also, the OP says that there have been a couple incidents with this team this year.  What are your excuses for those issues?


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Protects vs being vigilantes is two different things. From the picture it looks like the girls was on the ground.  Why continue to hit her?
> 
> A few years back by dd’s we’re plating on a team against Matt Robertson’s Hotspurs.  Our goalie dove to get the ball and 3 Hotspurs started kicking her repeatedly.  My dd ran up, stood over the goalie and pushed the other girls away without hurting them.  She uses just enough force for defense.  Can you say that happened in your case?
> 
> Also, the OP says that there have been a couple incidents with this team this year.  What are your excuses for those issues?


I figured out why I have never heard or witnessed this behavior ever.  This is pathetic.  You seem to witness a lot of fighting in soccer games.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

Justus said:


> I figured out why I have never heard or witnessed this behavior ever.  This is pathetic.  You seem to witness a lot of fighting in soccer games.


I have a lot of kids.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m a little late to this party, but my dd played against the Rebels 02 team recently and honestly, the squad and parents were all class.  That’s the only time she’s faced them since a tournament way back in U12 in which I can’t remember too much other than they had tenacious physical defenders. Obviously there’s so many comments about other teams that the old adage of “where there’s smoke, there’s fire” comes to mind, but my experience shows that you shouldn’t judge whole clubs by individual teams.  We had two games against an Arsenal team last year where I was convinced they were the biggest collection of thugs anywhere in club soccer, but then played them again this year and they were totally class.  I know there’s a few players/parents on teams my dd has played on through the years that made me cringe and hope others didn’t judge us by.


----------



## Justus (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> I have a lot of kids.


I write fast and by no means do I mean you sir or mam are pathetic.  Only that you and the Kiddos have witnessed so much fighting.  Good for your dd to protect and not retaliate.  If my dd was in a soccer game and someone pushed her from behind she would most likely push back and then try and score.  Sorry you and the family have to endure this crap!


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Protects vs being vigilantes is two different things. From the picture it looks like the girl was on the ground.  Why continue to hit her?
> 
> A few years back by dd’s we’re playing on a team against Matt Robertson’s Hotspurs.  Our goalie dove to get the ball and 3 Hotspurs started kicking her repeatedly.  My dd ran up, stood over the goalie and pushed the other girls away without hurting them.  She used just enough force for defense.  Can you say that happened in your case?
> 
> Also, the OP says that there have been a couple incidents with this team this year.  What are your excuses for those issues?


Again you simply weren’t there and your making assumptions based on a picture lol?!    Clearly you are using this thread to vent your hatred about a club based on one team you’ve played against.   Not sure if it’s bitterness towards  a club your daughter could never make a first team for or simply a bad experience but I would suggest next time you play a Rebels team feel free to talk with some of the parents .... They’re actually pretty respectful 

You’re much too involved to say my “my daughter plays for fun”...  Clearly you don’t see it the same way or you wouldn’t be a platinum member to a message board that is a collection of complaints for the most part.


----------



## MicPaPa (Oct 12, 2019)

"If you are on a continuous search to be offended, you will always find what you are looking for; even when it isn't there."    
~Bill Kellogg~


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

mykidisthebestlol said:


> You’re much too involved to say my “my daughter plays for fun”...  Clearly you don’t see it the same way or you wouldn’t be a platinum member to a message board that is a collection of complaints for the most part.


My kids all graduate with over 4.6 GPAs and 99 percent on the ACT so no they play for fun.  * Including full Regents Scholar to Cal. The only reason I am on this site is to monitor it every week cause a wacko coach named Matt Robertson and wacko parent named McCool started to badmouth my kids team and kids by name.  I found out about it and put a stop to it. And if you don’t think my kids could make the Rebels top team go speak to your own wacko parent, Dominic.  End of story.


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> My kids all graduate with over 4.6 GPAs and 99 percent on the ACT so no they play for fun.  * Including full Regents Scholar to Cal. The only reason I am on this site is to monitor it every week cause a wacko coach named Matt Robertson and wacko parent named McCool started to badmouth my kids team and kids by name.  I found out about it and put a stop to it. And if you don’t think my kids could make the Rebels top team go speak to your own wacko parent, Dominic.  End of story.



Wow this went off the rails for you..  Gold star for you.   Don’t know a Dominic and don’t care to ask.

I’ll finish with this.  You did your daily “monitoring” cause you’re worried about someone talking trash about “your kid” then decided that this thread pertained enough about them to add your two cents about an event you were never at.   Then proceeded to talk openly about some Dominic person who hasn’t apparently replied to anything on this.   Please don’t be a hypocrite.

Congrats on the great parenting and getting you kids thru school but let’s no throw stones in something you know nothing about.  Best of luck in life, it’s gonna be sad when there’s no more need to monitor this site to protect your family while taking trash openly about others.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

mykidisthebestlol said:


> Wow this went off the rails for you..  Gold star for you.   Don’t know a Dominic and don’t care to ask.
> 
> I’ll finish with this.  You did your daily “monitoring” cause you’re worried about someone talking trash about “your kid” then decided that this thread pertained enough about them to add your two cents about an event you were never at.   Then proceeded to talk openly about some Dominic person who hasn’t apparently replied to anything on this.   Please don’t be a hypocrite.
> 
> Congrats on the great parenting and getting you kids thru school but let’s no throw stones in something you know nothing about.  Best of luck in life, it’s gonna be sad when there’s no more need to monitor this site to protect your family while taking trash openly about others.


Yes when a wacko that I do t even know, with at least 8 verified screen names, that has a long history of losing control and is known by parents from South San Diego all the way up to Beach for being a psycho and calls club DOCs threatening lawsuits and gets on here and uses my kids names, I have a problem and will make sure she stops it.

What is your reason for being on here since as you have said as much that your player is a bottom player?

Dominic is the 04 ECNL goalies dad.

It is never acceptable to kick a downed player in the face regardless of the circumstances.  And you still have not answered what happens in the other games.  Talk about being a hypocrite.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 12, 2019)

*Not Site Admin Dominic. My kids are a 99, 95 and done.*


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Sounds like McCool would fit right in with this 04 Rebels team.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 12, 2019)

Nobody wins these arguments on the internet, and they usually escalate and get ugly.  This one is right on  a crash course.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 12, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Nobody wins these arguments on the internet, and they usually escalate and get ugly.  This one is right on  a crash course.


Blazing..... lol


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Yes when a wacko that I do t even know, with at least 8 verified screen names, that has a long history of losing control and is known by parents from South San Diego all the way up to Beach for being a psycho and calls club DOCs threatening lawsuits and gets on here and uses my kids names, I have a problem and will make sure she stops it.
> 
> What is your reason for being on here since as you have said as much that your player is a bottom player?
> 
> ...





Dominic said:


> Nobody wins these arguments on the internet, and they usually escalate and get ugly.  This one is right on  a crash course.


Incorrect... The mic dropped on my last reply.   Best of luck out there all.   Enjoy this while it lasts, I know I took it all for granted


----------



## oh canada (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Protects vs being vigilantes is two different things. From the picture it looks like the girl was on the ground.  Why continue to hit her?
> 
> A few years back by dd’s we’re playing on a team against Matt Robertson’s Hotspurs.  Our goalie dove to get the ball and 3 Hotspurs started kicking her repeatedly.  My dd ran up, stood over the goalie and pushed the other girls away without hurting them.  She used just enough force for defense.  Can you say that happened in your case?
> 
> Also, the OP says that there have been a couple incidents with this team this year.  What are your excuses for those issues?


One thing is for sure, that photo was not from 2019.  The woman's clothes, the players' cleats, and the uniforms are all circa 1995.  Don't see a team name either.

More experience with my sons vs. Rebels than daughter, but never any issues with parents from that club through 12+ years of kids playing.  Blues parents on the other hand...well, I will stay on the high road.


----------



## asoccer (Oct 12, 2019)

I recall this Lady whom went bananas when I would not personally listen to her rant. I apologized for taking a liberty with an email I didnt get club approval for. This could have been left at that. Instead of her two years later, dragging my name into something that was long over.  

As far as the 04 rebels ECNL team we have never in the 5 years playing for the club had a fight on the field.  Rebels has many 04 teams two at our club, a Rebels IE and Rebels East club Let's keep things real and avoid the fake news. Rebels 04 ECNL has never fought at a game. 

I'm not sure if her daughter plays for Notts, Matrix, Strikers or Ayso. They have had so many names I lost track a couple seasons ago.  As far as her kid making our team maybe if she did we would welcome her with open arms.  

Just like Hillary lost and Trump is our president. Get over it. And stop spreading fake news watch the various video clips out there and fact check your accusations. Red cards and yellow cards in a club this big does not compare to those of much smaller clubs.  Do your best to keep it classy! Wish you and your husband all the best!


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

asoccer said:


> I recall this Lady whom went bananas when I would not personally listen to her rant. I apologized for taking a liberty with an email I didnt get club approval for. This could have been left at that. Instead of her two years later, dragging my name into something that was long over.
> 
> As far as the 04 rebels ECNL team we have never in the 5 years playing for the club had a fight on the field.  Rebels has many 04 teams two at our club, a Rebels IE and Rebels East club Let's keep things real and avoid the fake news. Rebels 04 ECNL has never fought at a game.
> 
> ...


The reason I brought you up is because you are the poster child of what is wrong with the Rebels.  Parents on your own team agree with me.  That email list was used in violation of Presidio rules and multiple coaches were upset about it.  And you kept on emailing me. Of course I want to know the psycho’s name. And to post garbage on your kids Instagram account pretending to be her and arguing with kids over the post is deranged.

All I need to know about the incident is that a girl was down and got kicked in the face. I know all you Rebels parents are bragging that 4 Blues players started it after the game and 1 of your players singlehandedly took all of them on.  Congrats on having such a great fighter. But I am not sure how red cards were issued after the game?

My only point is that problems at a club are the responsibility of the DOC and coaches.  Don’t blame chippy low level players that came from another club.  And that it is wrong to kick someone in the face when they are on the ground.  I can’t believe anyone would argue about this point.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 12, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Nobody wins these arguments on the internet, and they usually escalate and get ugly.  This one is right on  a crash course.


Shhh!
Stop trying to inject civility.  Ruins the ensuing drama!


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Oct 12, 2019)

"The First rule of Fight Club is not to talk about Fight Club"


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Oct 12, 2019)

"The First rule of Fight Club is not to talk about Fight Club"


----------



## asoccer (Oct 12, 2019)

I wasn't there. Were you? Again not Rebels 04 ECNL. Why are you bringing us into it? Your stuck in your own head throwing insults and blanket statements like a liberal nut job. I find this forum entertaining but not where I'd get my facts. Again your angry about something in your life and Rebels seem to be your fixation. I can retrieve your name and out you like you have attempted to smear me. Good luck with that I'm content with my reputation for being civil and likeable. Your digging a hole Lady keep it classy! And avoid slander and unsubstantiated blanket statements. #nope


----------



## asoccer (Oct 12, 2019)

BTW means By the way. I dont Manage my kids account. Your upset by a 12 year old reply to the snide remark made on your daughter's account. Or was that you?


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

Gosh I am scared that you’ll out me. Plenty of people on this site know who I am and what my screen name means.  I also have the emails not only from you but with Ryan, Brian and Abel where they lie about knowing you, etc. I could post those too right?

And BTW you’re not a very good liar either.  You said you sent the tryout info because someone on the Allstar team wanted it.  But then why keep on emailing everyone and why not use your regular email account and why not sign your name?  That’s right because you knew what you were doing was wrong.

As far as Instagram, not my kid.  Go back and look at the attitude you and your club took with that parent.  I believe those emails were forwarded to me and if they were I did keep them. I can share those too right?  What I found interesting is that your dd, if she did post them, talked about herself in the third person and that particular post was done during school hours.  Parents on your team have also said you do it.  So learn the definition of slander.


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 12, 2019)

My only issue with your club is the lack of veracity coaches and the DOC had when there was an issue.  Just accept responsibility, apologize and move on.  No need to lie and say it is ok to kick someone in the face because they started it.

As a far as bringing politics into this,  you are so weak.


----------



## asoccer (Oct 12, 2019)

Horse is dead.


----------



## mykidisthebestlol (Oct 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> The reason I brought you up is because you are the poster child of what is wrong with the Rebels.  Parents on your own team agree with me.  That email list was used in violation of Presidio rules and multiple coaches were upset about it.  And you kept on emailing me. Of course I want to know the psycho’s name. And to post garbage on your kids Instagram account pretending to be her and arguing with kids over the post is deranged.
> 
> All I need to know about the incident is that a girl was down and got kicked in the face. I know all you Rebels parents are bragging that 4 Blues players started it after the game and 1 of your players singlehandedly took all of them on.  Congrats on having such a great fighter. But I am not sure how red cards were issued after the game?
> 
> My only point is that problems at a club are the responsibility of the DOC and coaches.  Don’t blame chippy low level players that came from another club.  And that it is wrong to kick someone in the face when they are on the ground.  I can’t believe anyone would argue about this point.





Nefutous said:


> My only issue with your club is the lack of veracity coaches and the DOC had when there was an issue.  Just accept responsibility, apologize and move on.  No need to lie and say it is ok to kick someone in the face because they started it.
> 
> As a far as bringing politics into this,  you are so weak.



I can’t believe you’re still talking about this... let is go we get it you hate Rebels.... blahh, blahhh


asoccer said:


> Horse is dead.


Back to my original point it wasn’t the 04 first team.  Lol


----------



## Venantsyo (Oct 12, 2019)

Surfref said:


> They told me that spectator problems have been *drastically* reduced due to the new zero tolerance policy and having team on different sides of the field and spectators on the same side as their team and no spectators in the half where the ARs are running. .


That's what the Fullerton Rangers DOC is now mandating to all parents of their teams.


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

asoccer said:


> Horse is dead.


Wow that was quick. I bet you too wish your account could be deleted LOL.


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

Venantsyo said:


> That's what the Fullerton Rangers DOC is now mandating to all parents of their teams.


Great policy.


----------



## Fact (Oct 12, 2019)

asoccer said:


> Horse is dead.


All this popcorn and nothing to watch on a Saturday night.


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 13, 2019)

Venantsyo said:


> That's what the Fullerton Rangers DOC is now mandating to all parents of their teams.


Genuinely curious here. 
How is this handled in league/tournament games when the rules dictate the sides?  I believe SCDSL mandates parents on the opposite side of the field from where their team sits. 
What about the fields that’s are stacked on top of each other?

I think it should be done everywhere but might require work on some of the fields


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Zdrone said:


> Genuinely curious here.
> How is this handled in league/tournament games when the rules dictate the sides?  I believe SCDSL mandates parents on the opposite side of the field from where their team sits.
> What about the fields that’s are stacked on top of each other?
> 
> I think it should be done everywhere but might require work on some of the fields


How about all the adults take a class on sportsmanship?  We can have some tail gate parties to get to know each other before games?  When Heat FC comes to Great Park, let's have a "Great Feast" and share a meal together? Or Rebels for that matter. I bet the kiddos would be blown away by this act of civility from the adults


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Not to change the subject but has anyone seen the new Blues uniforms?


----------



## RedCard (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> Not to change the subject but has anyone seen the new Blues uniforms?


Are they at least still blue???


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Are they at least still blue???


I was a part of the mustard yellow year.  Lime and Blue looks good.  I just think that old, tough ass Sherriff in AZ might have had a hand in the design if you know what I mean.......LOL!


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Lots of teams are wearing pink for October.  Saw a pats team in pink jerseys yesterday.  They looked pretty good. I hope they get to wear them more than just for the month of October.  Jersey like that probably runs about $50.


----------



## met61 (Oct 13, 2019)

Not to throw gas on the fire but heard from a relative who was present that there was a parents fight yesterday in San Diego at a G2003 game SDSC vs. Rebels... definitely shoving, not sure if actual blows were thrown, a gut-wrenching scene of a player screaming angrily and crying from the field at her father to stop fighting....Anyone else witness or hear of it?

This stuff is becoming too common...not good.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

We used to chant this at college frat parties for beer chugging contests.  
Let’s bring it to the sidelines!!!   Only way to stop tough guys from mouthing off is to think they may actually have to fight 1 v 1 with a crowd of spectators.  (I’m kidding. I really hope that people can grow up and behave).


----------



## Nefutous (Oct 13, 2019)

met61 said:


> Not to throw gas on the fire but heard from a relative who was present that there was a parents fight yesterday in San Diego at a G2003 game SDSC vs. Rebels... definitely shoving, not sure if actual blows were thrown, a gut-wrenching scene of a player screaming angrily and crying from the field at her father to stop fighting....Anyone else witness or hear of it?
> 
> This stuff is becoming too common...not good.


@met61 So you were not there?  How dare you.  You must be wrong. I am sure it is all SDSC’s fault and the Rebels were just having each other’s back. 

As I said it all starts at the top. DOCs that allow this behavior to go unchecked will continue to have parents and players act like thugs.  I sincerely hope no one is ever seriously injured by thuggery (if you can call a kick in the face and the resulting broken nose not serious).  Pathetic!


----------



## silverback (Oct 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> Great policy.


Except when there is no AR in a 7v7 game and they still enforce the rule and you have two rows of parents on a tiny half sideline.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> @met61 So you were not there?  How dare you.  You must be wrong. I am sure it is all SDSC’s fault and the Rebels were just having each other’s back.
> 
> As I said it all starts at the top. DOCs that allow this behavior to go unchecked will continue to have parents and players act like thugs.  I sincerely hope no one is ever seriously injured by thuggery (if you can call a kick in the face and the resulting broken nose not serious).  Pathetic!


He/She did say they "heard from a relative," That is not eye witness account.  Need to see some video or real pics, not from 1998.


----------



## Fact (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> He/She did say they "heard from a relative," That is not eye witness account.  Need to see some video or real pics, not from 1998.


Maybe @G03_SD can enlighten us?


----------



## Justus (Oct 14, 2019)

Justus said:


> How about all the adults take a class on sportsmanship?  We can have some tail gate parties to get to know each other before games?  When Heat FC comes to Great Park, let's have a "Great Feast" and share a meal together? Or Rebels for that matter. I bet the kiddos would be blown away by this act of civility from the adults


@Fact I got two "dumbs" in a row from you and I take that hard coming from you.  Regarding this "Dumb" are both ideas dumb and unrealistic or just that you don't want to have a feast with the Rebel Family or any families for that matter?  I do appreciate your hard opinions and I actually value some of them FWIW


----------



## Fact (Oct 14, 2019)

Justus said:


> @Fact I got two "dumbs" in a row from you and I take that hard coming from you.  Regarding this "Dumb" are both ideas dumb and unrealistic or just that you don't want to have a feast with the Rebel Family or any families for that matter?  I do appreciate your hard opinions and I actually value some of them FWIW


Class on sportsmanship for parents?  Do you really think the numbnuts on this site are capable of learning or even listening to someone with a different opinion?  As for believing things you read on this site,  everything is questionable unless confirmed from a reliable source and no that does not mean that of a second poster.

Are we good?  I hope I have not caused you to have another meltdown.  Wear your Dumb ratings like a badge. I do especial since low life Fernando from the great city of National City went back and rated all my posts dumb.  It means you are getting under someone’s skin and just makes me want to post more.


----------



## Fact (Oct 14, 2019)

@FernandoFromNationalCity have I mentioned that I have started reffing again.  I might just ask the assigner for one of your 05 games so I can introduce myself to you.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Oct 14, 2019)

Fact said:


> @FernandoFromNationalCity have I mentioned that I have started reffing again.  I might just ask the assigner for one of your 05 games so I can introduce myself to you.


I would love that
Actually our home games are at southwestern college 
Please let me know when that happens


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Oct 16, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> This can’t be from that game is it? How terrible...


Yep!


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Oct 16, 2019)

Poconos said:


> then we'll hear about the player who was stabbed with a unicorn's horn


----------

